# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 14)



## ripjack13 (Apr 1, 2018)

*What is the oldest tool you own, and why do you have it?*








**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Leprechauns, missplaced texans, and coffee lovers are welcome to post an answer.
But who cares, no ones reads the rules anyhow....


----------



## Tony (Apr 1, 2018)

Power tool wise I have a Rockwell 14" bandsaw that I bought about 22 years ago from a fiberglass company that went out of business. It's about 50 years old and still runs like a champ. Hand tool wise I have this ball peen hammer that was my paternal grandfathers. He passed away when my Dad was 12, I never met him. It's the only thing I have of his. Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 1, 2018)

I would say for me it is some of my hand planes, many of them are early 1900's. Why do I have them? Some are users and some are for the collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS (Apr 1, 2018)

The oldest tool I have is a couple hand that my Grandfather used. He was a carpenter and could make anything. When I was young he would let me hold one end of the board while he cut it. I don't think I was helping ,but back then I thought I thought I was. One was a rip saw and the other was a crosscut. I have used them but not lately. They are probably from 1920's or 30's.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 1, 2018)

A 1953 Dewalt radial arm saw...inherited it from Dad and it works great! I have some old wood planes, but those aren't used as frequently.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung (Apr 1, 2018)

Oldest power tool is a Delta 24" Scroll Saw, from 1938 or 1939. It was $25, so I couldn't pass it by. I plan to give it a complete restoration this year.

I have some hand tools that I would guess are older than that, but of which I am uncertain of the exact age or can't remember right now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 1, 2018)

My oldest power tool is that big crescent band saw from the 20's waiting for restoration. In the hand planes I've got a couple going back to the 1870's, and they get used.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2018)

power would be Delta scrollsaw with a variac speed control. I used to have a lot of delta tools -Their parts debacle made me purge all but one- still have the lathe but It has been sold to my mill guy- I need the dust it has been collecting. Guess on oldest tool would be tough- 1800 Disston tenon saw or an old Fret saw would be my guess.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 1, 2018)

My Delta/Rockwell table saw... Why do I own it? Because the guy that used to own it was done building his pole barn and was pretty much giving it away. Paid a whole $60 for it. Have put $10 into it since, lots of elbow grease cleaning and waxing the table top, still running like a champ 18 years later.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 1, 2018)

The oldest "Tool" in my shop? That'd be Herbie! He's 86. I keep him around cause he's great company!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 7 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 1, 2018)

The oldest tool I have is a hand hewing ax that belonged to my Great-Great Grandfather Merritt. He was born in 1833 in Tennessee but I think the hand ax could be older. It is obviously hand-forged and seems to have the original hickory handle. This is a right-handed hewing ax. One photo below shows the curving blade that allows your hand to clear the log as you chop. I use it now for cutting kindling for the fire. Nothing better for that. Head weighs about five lbs. Every time I use it, I think of my ancestors and what they had to do to survive.

The ax is resting on a section of virgin growth longleaf pine that came from an 1820 grist mill near Roanoke, VA. The beams I bought have over 400 growth rings so this was a circa 1400 sapling. Beautiful lumber and very precious.

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 1, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> My Delta/Rockwell table saw... Why do I own it? Because the guy that used to own it was done building his pole barn and was pretty much giving it away. Paid a whole $60 for it. Have put $10 into it since, lots of elbow grease cleaning and waxing the table top, still running like a champ 18 years later.



I have a Delta Rockwell even older from the late 1980s and have never done anything to it except keep it clean and the sawdust blown out of the tilting gears. A great tablesaw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 1, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I have a Delta Rockwell even older from the late 1980s and have never done anything to it except keep it clean and the sawdust blown out of the tilting gears. A great tablesaw.



It was well used when I bought it Larry. Had never looked it up before, but Serial Number and the "Deluxe" puts mine a 1971 manufacture. Not as old as I thought it was, the 34-600 line was manufactured clear back into the early 50's, but it's 45+ years old still. 

Delta 34-643 - 9" Deluxe Table Saw. 
Serial Number - ET - 9557

Appears it still has the original 3/4 hp motor on it, from what I found. Runs great! Handy little saw honestly. The $10 spent on it, nephew used it and a wire fell off in the motor, he tried to put it back on but had no clue where it went, nor did I. Thought he had burned the motor up, so I carried it to local electric motor guru to have it rewound. He found the wire on the wrong pole, moved it where it was supposed to be, tested it; said aside from being the dirtiest motor he'd ever worked on, it was actually in really good shape. Winding job was better than he could do. So he cleaned it up, put it back together, and charged me $10 for cleaning it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 1, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> power would be Delta scrollsaw with a variac speed control. I used to have a lot of delta tools -Their parts debacle made me purge all but one- still have the lathe but It has been sold to my mill guy- I need the dust it has been collecting. Guess on oldest tool would be tough- 1800 Disston tenon saw or an old Fret saw would be my guess.



I thought for sure it would have been a hammer....







You know....the first one.......ever....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 1, 2018)

Oohhhh....I'm dead meat now...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 1, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Oohhhh....I'm dead meat now...


I'll bite... why is "Woodbarter" under you name upside down? Maybe you work upside down and backwards?? I might have to try that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 1, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I thought for sure it would have been a hammer....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grrrrrr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 1, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I'll bite... why is "Woodbarter" under you name upside down? .



Hmm...it is? I must have fallen off my keyboard.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 1, 2018)

Think my oldest tool I own is an anvil I picked up a couple years ago, as I've always wanted an anvil. Has a couple of dates on it, but the most prominent one is 1900. It's about 70 pounds. Oldest power tool I have is a Delta Rockwell lathe made in January 1959, and it's the lathe I use. Bought it from a local woodworking friend about 4 years ago. Have a bunch of hand tools from the 1940s & 1950s, as well. Chuck

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2018)

I call it henry and I have it because I was born with it

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> power would be Delta scrollsaw with a variac speed control. I used to have a lot of delta tools -Their parts debacle made me purge all but one- still have the lathe but It has been sold to my mill guy- I need the dust it has been collecting. Guess on oldest tool would be tough- 1800 Disston tenon saw or an old Fret saw would be my guess.


Guess you bought it new

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 3, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Guess you bought it new


Suggest we all just stand back. It's not going to be pretty.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 3, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Guess you bought it new



GRRR I have been nice and you have not seen my buddy in a while.... GRRRRR

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2018)

Tclem said:


> I call it henry and I have it because I was born with it



You and @SENC are twins?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 3, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> You and @SENC are twins?


Never mind I’ll changed its name to marc

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Never mind I’ll changed its name to marc



A mark is a small hammer....
Just sayin....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 3, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> A mark is a small hammer....
> Just sayin....


 A damed small hammer!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 3, 2018)

The no.5 plane I use very often is from 1912 or so if my memory works at all.


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2018)

My husband is the oldest tool I own. I wouldn't trade him for anything.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------

